# Are round helmets better?



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

The bird look is going the way of 10 speed cassettes. The stylistic message is unmistakeable. Are many riders coming into the sport reluctant to look like they're wearing feathers on their heads? Is this style or real technical improvement? How hot are they on a summer day?

TAVA? - Kali


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like a brain broiler to me.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

SPlKE said:


> Looks like a brain broiler to me.


Yeah, but is it more aero than feathers? Cav wore a cover over his helmet last year in the TDF. Wonder why? 

Stylistically, its a return to khakis, ankle clips, button down shirts, and round helmets, just like old times. :frown2:


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Style wise it's what an operator from the early nineties might have worn during a mission.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

GlobalGuy said:


> Style wise it's what an operator from the early nineties might have worn during a mission.


Yeah, I can see that! :lol: So this is nouveau military chic, like back in the days of pea coats and fatigue jackets?


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Is it at least bullet proof, to counter today's road rage threat?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Fredrico said:


> Yeah, I can see that! :lol: So this is nouveau military chic, like back in the days of pea coats and fatigue jackets?


Call it "tactical" and smack a $500 upcharge on it.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

SPlKE said:


> Looks like a brain broiler to me.


I can't speak for Kali's helmets, but Giro's Air Attack has surprisingly good air flow despite having only six vents.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

SauronHimself said:


> I can't speak for Kali's helmets, but Giro's Air Attack has surprisingly good air flow despite having only six vents.


Well, I'm waiting for someone to buy one, ride in it for a few weeks, and report back on how hot it was. I'd bet wearer would take the helmet off as soon as he stops, as the beads of sweat come pouring down over his forehead. :frown2:

I think this is a deliberate stylistic change driven by "aerodynamic" helmets. The more vents, the more wind helmet picks up, right? :nono:


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Serous brain injuries are often caused by rotational acceleration, against which the currently fashionable helmets may not provide much protection. The round helmet may be better in this regard. There are papers on this; too lazy to look for them right now.

On the vents and heat: It would seem that more holes = cooler head. But it's probably more complicated than that. In the summer, I've never been able to tell much of a difference between an air-gulping helmet and one with almost no venting.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

wim said:


> Serous brain injuries are often caused by rotational acceleration, against which the currently fashionable helmets may not provide much protection. The round helmet may be better in this regard. There are papers on this; too lazy to look for them right now.
> 
> On the vents and heat: It would seem that more holes = cooler head. But it's probably more complicated than that. In the summer, I've never been able to tell much of a difference between an air-gulping helmet and one with almost no venting.


Rotational acceleration, yes, that's a good reason for getting rid of the feathers. 

I had a nameless yellow helmet when starting out in the 80s, and it was hot as hell. Heat from the body would get capped off under it. A couple of holes in the top would have defeated its function to absorb shocks and not collapse upon impact. 

Had a Bell V-1 Pro for years. It looked like the beefed up "hairnets" trackies used to wear. It was the first cool helmet on the market. It was fully vented, but round, like current "mountain bike" helmets. 

I smell a marketing gimmick here, responding to stylistic concerns some conservative minded newbies, commuters, and casual riders have about looking dorky in feather helmets, if not lycra shorts and tight fitting jerseys.  This is just a hunch, mind you.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Fredrico said:


> Rotational acceleration, yes, that's a good reason for getting rid of the feathers.


Not sure what you're saying here. It almost sounds like you're being flippant and know next to nothing about brain injuries. Wasted my time here, and on Christmas to boot.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

wim said:


> Not sure what you're saying here. It almost sounds like you're being flippant and know next to nothing about brain injuries. Wasted my time here, and on Christmas to boot.


I was agreeing with your point that the shapes behind modern helmets catches the impact and sometimes twists the head, inducing additional injuries. I've read accounts of this happening. Round helmets wouldn't as likely catch but rather slide, possibly avoiding neck injuries.

Hope you had a good Christmas! I value your posts, BTW.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Fredrico said:


> Yeah, but is it more aero than feathers? Cav wore a cover over his helmet last year in the TDF. Wonder why?
> 
> Stylistically, its a return to khakis, ankle clips, button down shirts, and round helmets, just like old times. :frown2:


The claim is that they are safer in terms of how they behave during impact on the road.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> I can't speak for Kali's helmets, but Giro's Air Attack has surprisingly good air flow despite having only six vents.


I've had one of these for almost a year now, including the hot summer. It is the best helmet I have ever owned, and I've never fogged up the lens. (I did manage to put a scratch in it within the first 5 miles of ownership.)


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I like the Bontrager Ballista. I have a Giro Air Attack and find it works very well in hot weather as long as there is some air speed. It can get pretty hot during slow going on a climb.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

looigi said:


> I like the Bontrager Ballista. I have a Giro Air Attack and find it works very well in hot weather as long as there is some air speed. It can get pretty hot during slow going on a climb.


But can you make it up on the descent? Rounding off the helmet probably doesn't catch the wind quite as much as the ones with all the vents. Who woulda known? 

Back to "wide rims," too. :yesnod: And bike frames are getting skinnier. Another issue of course. I like it.  Back to the future!


----------

